# hidden room



## 25kevincox (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm looking to put up a new building on my property. How would I go about concealing a room for my supplies and equipment on one end of the building without a door being visible?


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

All you have to do is build a false wall. Don't put a door on it, just a false panel. You can add a false wall in closets or just about anywhere.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

25kevincox said:


> I'm looking to put up a new building on my property. How would I go about concealing a room for my supplies and equipment on one end of the building without a door being visible?


A pole/post type building clad in ribbed steel?

If so it's rather easy to make doors and clad them in the same ribbed steel. You'd have to be standing right up against it to even see it.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

This link is more for houses but could give you some ideas: http://hiddenpassageway.com/

AFTER the building is built you can order a "hidden door" and install it yourself.

Or install a normal door with the door knob removed on the outside. Fasten a bookcase to the door (not to the frame) on the outside with a hole in the bookcase so a screwdriver can reach thru and "open" the door.

Or: 




And:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

There is a lot to consider when setting up a concealed room. Entry point is one of them, security is another. A lot of concealed rooms have very little security. So if they are discovered they are easily accessible. You also need to consider how obvious it is. If you live in a square house and one corner of the basement does not seem to fit the floor plan it doesn't take a person long to figure out what is going on. My brother-on-law is an Architect and has helped people building new houses put in safe rooms or concealed storage rooms. My favorite was a room under the master bedroom where the solid bed frame lifted via hydraulics to reveal a stair case. Those stairs lead to a room about 14x7 feet. The shape of the room was also designed to conceal it's presence.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

or how to build a room:


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

In my old house, we had a safe room built under the front steps. It was accessible from the basement and because it was outside the rectangle of the house, it was impossible to see unless you knew it was there.


----------



## 25kevincox (Jan 8, 2013)

Well I want security and concealment. I'd like a room to be the width of the building 30 ft false wall


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This is not identical to how I built my man cave, but it is similar (albeit the example is much smaller than my room). I went with metal studs instead of wood. But this may give you some ideas on where to start. If wanted a concealed entrance, I would put a fake cabinet or shelf in front of a very serious security door.

http://www.tornadosaferooms.com/WoodFramePictures.html


----------



## laststanding (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a large staircase with a landing. It was wall boarded up entirely. It turned out to be a natural hidden space. I built a concealing bookcase entry in a connected closet. Check your current house for wasted space the original builder thought was throw away...

“Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everyone stands around reloading.”
Thomas Jefferson


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

One of my childhood friends had an attic you could get to from a closet. Unless you moved the clothes that were hanging there you'd never know there was a door there. Through the door it went into an unheated area that was partially over the garage. It was a big two story house. I don't think that room would be obvious to anyone.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

25kevincox said:


> I'm looking to put up a new building on my property. How would I go about concealing a room for my supplies and equipment on one end of the building without a door being visible?


Have you considered doing it UNDER the building? Be great for temp controlled stuff to stay around 55 degrees.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

like claymores sugestion nobody is going to look for a basement in a shed. Esp if it is a white rock floor shed I like that Idea very well.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

There is a lot of this stuff available but here is a start. http://www.hideadoor.com/gallery35.html

I put a hidden room behind a closet once. While there was no door the opening was not visible until clothing was moved.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Bookcases/entertainment centers and behind a closet are pretty simple to do. Another is built in floating desks or vanity area that is trimmed out and open up. The opening concealed by the trim/molding. Wall mirrors are fairly easy way to make a hidden entry. Wainscoting is another simple way to hide an entry. But due to the height you'd have to crawl into your hidden room. Decorative molding panels can also hide an entry, though that too would be awkward to get in and out of. I have made hidden wall safes behind a refrigerator. Simply put sliders under the refrigerator so that it is easy to move. Not something you would want to go in and out of all day but would be excellent for occasional use. Simply make a wall panel behind the refrigerator to hide the door. The door would need to open into your room if you wanted to pull the refrigerator in behind you, than simply close the door/panel. A shallow pantry could be made into a door as well. Basically build shelves on a door. Open pantry door, push shelf-door open enter close outer pantry door than close shelf door. Hope that helps, if it is unclear how any of those work lemme know, I'll try to give you a better picture.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

If you want something a bit more advanced, this is still my favorite.










Here is one site that talks about it.

http://weburbanist.com/2008/05/11/5...es-from-creative-hideouts-to-dreadful-spaces/


----------



## Schneb (Feb 6, 2013)

*Great story/instructable on a under-house bunker*

There's a guy in Florida--goes by 'senseless'--who excavated under his house by, among other things, making a pump that allowed him to wash away the dirt he wanted to remove, and have the pump suck it out as a slurry. Since he was doing the project as a solo effort it made a big difference to have that way of avoiding the toting of the fill.

He describes a step-by-step process for pouring concrete with re-bar to create the walls of the bunker, and I'm not sure I have all the details of what he did/planned to do clear in my head, but seemed like an interesting approach, if you want to be/can be underground.

There's more than just this one post about the project--seems like a lot of folks took an interest in his project and wanted to hear updates and so on. So he has a couple of follow-up posts/YouTube videos about it.

I think this is where his story of this project starts:

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Build-a-Super-Top-Secret-Bunker-under-Your-/


----------

